# Cyclone Bf



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

Hi All,

This site in the UK now has BF Cyclones in stock!

http://e-cigz.co.uk/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=44&products_id=302


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Must resist the urge.... especially since we may be resurrecting and rectifying the failed group buy


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

@andro our Cyclones are on thier way!


----------



## Alex (1/7/14)




----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

Wow Todd could really do with a Manicure!


----------



## devdev (1/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow Todd could really do with a Manicure!


----------



## Alex (1/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Wow Todd could really do with a Manicure!


 
Those are working hands.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

OMG what a kak coil and wick he made for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG what a kak coil and wick he made for it!


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

Alex said:


>




Ahhh much better coil! Let's see what his wick looks like... Good grief! Either I'm doing it wrong or he is! He puts in about three kilometeres of cotton in! 

@Andre?


----------



## Alex (1/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhh much better coil! Let's see what his wick looks like... Good grief! Either I'm doing it wrong or he is! He puts in about three kilometeres of cotton in!
> 
> @Andre?


 
That's because it's the dripper version.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

Alex said:


> That's because it's the dripper version.


 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! OK I need to stick some more cotton in my iGo-L then!


----------



## andro (2/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @andro our Cyclones are on thier way!


Cool cant wait


----------



## Andre (2/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! OK I need to stick some more cotton in my iGo-L then!


Actually, a dripper also gives better results with less cotton. Most vapers, however, use drippers as a carry with them device. Thus, more cotton is more juice and less dripping. If you use it just for tasting, imo less cotton is better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (2/7/14)

yip i have very little cotton in my drippers, usually just about 3 hits worth then its dry

i use mine mainly for tasting, and for a quick nic kick

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (2/7/14)

I am seriously thinking of getting a lower nic juice. The 12mg gives me huge rushes in the evenings now. especially when testing out coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/7/14)

Andre said:


> Actually, a dripper also gives better results with less cotton. Most vapers, however, use drippers as a carry with them device. Thus, more cotton is more juice and less dripping. If you use it just for tasting, imo less cotton is better.


 
Thanks @Andre! I thought I was missing out again!


----------

